# warranty on headlight condensation



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

hi guys anyone had there headlights replaced after car is out of warranty been offered a goodwill gesture of 50% as both need replaced due to condensation,car has 12k with full HPC service history just 3 months out of warranty.Nobles have done all the chasing for me so cant fault them!!!shall i go straight to nissan uk ,anyone had any luck by going straight to nissan uk themselves????they dont really bother me but if can get them fitted for free always a plus :chuckle:instead of the £2k the dealer wants......


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

+1
I've just realised that both of mine have condenstion.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

shindy said:


> hi guys anyone had there headlights replaced after car is out of warranty been offered a goodwill gesture of 50% as both need replaced due to condensation,car has 12k with full HPC service history just 3 months out of warranty.Nobles have done all the chasing for me so cant fault them!!!shall i go straight to nissan uk ,anyone had any luck by going straight to nissan uk themselves????they dont really bother me but if can get them fitted for free always a plus :chuckle:instead of the £2k the dealer wants......


Hi we had the same problem with our previous GTR, The fact they are offering to partly pay for it is a very big key as they know their is an issue with the headlights. The say we will do it as a "good will" is rubbish. Nissan will get out of any type of replacement even when you have warranty a few of the lads in Birmingham had the same issue and they try to say its not covered etc but in the end replace them. I would write directly to Nissan GB and explain to them that many people are having this issue even on 11 & 12 plate GTR and that the forums proof, and the fact that if Nissan aint done anything wrong then why are they partly paying for it? lol it will be a long waiting game but will save you a lot of money and they will replace complete headlights for you not just the shell

Hope this helps


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a long term issue (I have ANOTHER one gone over weekend - that will be 5 in total!!!!).

If it is a fundamental fault I would push it. I am coming out of Warranty in September so going to be looking at redoing the glue on the lights myself at this rate.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Had mine replaced last year & to be honest they still get wet inside so i wouldnt bother.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Is it not worth doing the SVC light conversion? As they would be re-sealed...


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> That is a long term issue (I have ANOTHER one gone over weekend - that will be 5 in total!!!!).
> 
> If it is a fundamental fault I would push it. I am coming out of Warranty in September so going to be looking at redoing the glue on the lights myself at this rate.


I have had 3 each side now inc oem set and 1 DRL on a 2011.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've had 2 each side (4 in total) and my drivers side is leaking again so that'll be light 5 (and I've only had the car 13 months ) basically I've averaging headlight failure with the leaking every 75 days.

On the plus side I've a 1993 Supra and those headlights after 20 years (240 months) are perfect!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You'd think it would be cheaper to produce decent replacements than keep changing many units over and over again...


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CT17 said:


> You'd think it would be cheaper to produce decent replacements than keep changing many units over and over again...


You would think!

Apprently they have sorted the issue now, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Arcam said:


> You would think!
> 
> Apprently they have sorted the issue now, but I guess time will tell.


That would be handy.

My MY11 had a new one at it's first service last year.
It's due to go in next month again and needs the same side doing again.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

O/S is the one under more duress as the heat from the oil cooler was seeing the sealant off, don't know why the N/S has failed so often on mine as well.

Must be in sympathy!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

once I dried my out they were OK happens once a year


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

*update!!!*

got a call back from mitesh at customer services,nice chap!!!!the total figure was £3k for the repair on both sides......they were willing to contribute 75% to cost of parts and 25% to labour costs so would have to pay £!500 towards it,but mitesh will try get this improved and will be in touch over the next few days so will keep you guys posted.

thanks.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> once I dried my out they were OK happens once a year


Who are you...? ;-)


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

*update*

mitesh called back to say nobles are in the process of testing a new sealent to stop any future problems and will hopefully find out by end of week regarding results and goodwill gesture.....keep you posted.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

got a call back !!!!not going to increase the offer so told them thanks but no thanks!!!!!


----------

